# Princeton Fall 2011



## macky (Nov 30, 2010)

Live Results

Princeton Fall 2011 will take place at the Richardson Auditorium (same venue as 2010) on Saturday, September 24, 2011.
Competition page
WCA event page
Facebook event







More information will follow.

[edit]
*Pre-registration closes on September 17th.* Pay on site. Free for spectators.
3x3 Speedsolve: $5 pre-registration, $7 on site
Other events: $3 pre-registration, $5 on site

[edit]
*Pre-registration is now closed.*


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 30, 2010)

Nice. Cant wait!


----------



## Kian (Nov 30, 2010)

Obviously too far away to be 100% sure, but I can't imagine not being there.


----------



## timspurfan (Nov 30, 2010)

Spring event going to happen?


----------



## pcuber (Dec 1, 2010)

I can say I will most likely be there if nothing comes up, and also can you see if we can have megaminx.


----------



## ianography (Dec 1, 2010)

will there be any competitions inbetween that competition and now? by the way, awesome juggling  you should do it with vcube 7s next time


----------



## macky (Dec 1, 2010)

No, we are not planning to hold any official competition until Fall 2011.


----------



## a small kitten (Dec 1, 2010)

I DEMAND 3 ROUNDS OF OH

I'm going to be there. Hopefully.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Dec 1, 2010)

Shall probably be there..maybe. Too far ahead


----------



## Kian (Dec 1, 2010)

Hmm, now that I think about it it will most likely be a nice, close warmup for Worlds.


----------



## PCwizCube (Dec 1, 2010)

Wow great! This year's Princeton competition was incredible - very nicely run and I had a great time!  Also I will try to bring my friends this time


----------



## XXGeneration (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh man, totally going to come.


----------



## bigbee99 (Dec 1, 2010)

I had a lot of fun at this years comp, I can't wait for next years!


----------



## Vinny (May 30, 2011)

I'll most likely go, it's close enough and there won't be another competition from now until then, so I've got plenty of time to improve before this. 

And sorry for the random bump


----------



## Hershey (May 30, 2011)

I live in Plainsboro so I'll be there.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 30, 2011)

Any chance of a multi side event being held instead of FMC for those who want? Or sometime during the day. I'd be willing to miss stuff.


----------



## macky (May 30, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Any chance of a multi side event being held instead of FMC for those who want? Or sometime during the day. I'd be willing to miss stuff.



Multi takes more judges than FMC, but we can consider doing those at the same time. Find me a couple of other people who would compete instead of in FMC.

[edit]
Or we can find another slot for multi. So also let me know what events people are willing to skip for multi.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 30, 2011)

Shall do sir, thanks for at least considering it.

Those who would want to do multi can speak freely here. I imagine a few people would want to do multi, but I don't know if they would want multi over FMC. 

People who I thought of
Eric
Dan
Kian
Mike
Bobby
Tim (if he's coming)

Just to name a few. I don't know any multi'ers in the U.S.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (May 31, 2011)

I'm almost certainly not coming, but if I did I'd certainly prefer FMC over multi.


----------



## EricReese (May 31, 2011)

I'm not going Ryan, because of last year.


----------



## Kian (May 31, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Shall do sir, thanks for at least considering it.
> 
> Those who would want to do multi can speak freely here. I imagine a few people would want to do multi, but I don't know if they would want multi over FMC.
> 
> ...


 
This is accurate. I would prefer multi over FMC if it's available, but whatever works out best for the Princeton team is fine with me.


----------



## ianography (May 31, 2011)

multi multi multi multi please


----------



## Kian (May 31, 2011)

ianography said:


> multi multi multi multi please


 
You were at a competition with BLD and Multi two weeks ago and didn't compete in either. Why is that?


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 31, 2011)

Kian said:


> You were at a competition with BLD and Multi two weeks ago and didn't compete in either. Why is that?


 
This. How many would you be going for ionography?


----------



## izovire (Jul 27, 2011)

yayyy I get to bump this thread.

I just might attend this competition. I want to go to an East coast comp. because I haven't yet  and I'd like to sponsor prizes (if it's accepted). 

Also, would there be a place for me to stay? I will be flying in from Denver and I'd like to limit travel and hotel expenses as much as I can. I'll offer some free puzzles for anyone who'd be kind enough <3.


----------



## macky (Jul 29, 2011)

izovire said:


> and I'd like to sponsor prizes (if it's accepted).
> 
> Also, would there be a place for me to stay?



On both these points, email me at gmail account smakisumi (empty body would do).


----------



## Hershey (Aug 5, 2011)

Sorry for the bump, but is the registration fee the same as last year's Princeton Fall competition?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 6, 2011)

You can check yourself.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 6, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> You can check yourself.


 
It says to be determined (TBD) on the website.

And I'm going to be there! (most likely) Yay. Incidentally, this will be the first time I've ever stayed at a hotel the night before the comp.


----------



## macky (Aug 8, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Incidentally, this will be the first time I've ever stayed at a hotel the night before the comp.


Have you already booked? I can offer floor space. I might make you carry stuff, though.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 8, 2011)

macky said:


> Have you already booked? I can offer floor space. I might make you carry stuff, though.


 
No, I haven't booked yet. While I appreciate the offer, I'm not old enough to drive yet, so one of my parents will have to come with me to the comp. I don't think either of them would want to stay with someone they've never met. But thanks for asking!


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 8, 2011)

Floor space?


----------



## izovire (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't mind floor space!  I have plenty of fat for cushion. 

(I'll email Macky about prizes in a little bit... working on some orders now)


----------



## macky (Aug 19, 2011)

5 weeks left.

*Pre-registration closes on September 17th.* Pay on site. Free for spectators.
3x3 Speedsolve: $5 pre-registration, $7 on site
Other events: $3 pre-registration, $5 on site

[edit] I'm in Japan. Not that I don't post at 1am.


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 19, 2011)

macky said:


> 5 weeks left.
> 
> *Pre-registration closes on September 17th.* Pay on site. Free for spectators.
> 3x3 Speedsolve: $5 pre-registration, $7 on site
> Other events: $3 pre-registration, $5 on site


 
*posted at 1:00 am EST*

I think I will be going since it is the first comp under 2 and a half hours  It's only 1:15, so I'm not staying at a hotel (which is new for me, but not for most people)!


----------



## Bob (Aug 19, 2011)

This is too far away. I think I'll have to sit this one out.


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 19, 2011)

wow wish i could come, but math 2 subject tests are the week after


----------



## Hershey (Aug 19, 2011)

Is CubeDepot going to set up a table like last year? Meaning are they going to sell cubes there?


----------



## Owen (Aug 19, 2011)

I'll probably be there.


----------



## Bob (Aug 19, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Is CubeDepot going to set up a table like last year? Meaning are they going to sell cubes there?


 
Are you thinking of the table macky had?


----------



## Hershey (Aug 19, 2011)

Bob said:


> Are you thinking of the table macky had?


 
Last year next to the entrance of the auditorium, there was a table set up where cubes were being sold.


----------



## Bob (Aug 19, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Last year next to the entrance of the auditorium, there was a table set up where cubes were being sold.


 
I know. I bought everything that didn't sell.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 21, 2011)

Does anyone happen to have a white Alpha V corner piece that they don't need? I lost a piece like a month or two ago.


----------



## cityzach (Aug 21, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Does anyone happen to have a white Alpha V corner piece that they don't need? I lost a piece like a month or two ago.


 
i dont have a single piece, but i can sell u a whole white alpha 5, modded with half brights.


----------



## Hershey (Aug 21, 2011)

cityzach said:


> i dont have a single piece, but i can sell u a whole white alpha 5, modded with half brights.


 
How much?


----------



## RNewms27 (Aug 21, 2011)

I hope to go to this. I feel that I should go to at least one competition.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 5, 2011)

Yay, booked the hotel yesterday. Should be a very interesting experience. By the way, Macky, would I be able to come early and give you a hand setting up? I feel like I need to help out somehow.


----------



## JyH (Sep 5, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Yay, booked the hotel yesterday. Should be a very interesting experience. By the way, Macky, would I be able to come early and give you a hand setting up? I feel like I need to help out somehow.


 
You just want a free cube.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 5, 2011)

JyH said:


> You just want a free cube.


 
Wtf?


----------



## JyH (Sep 5, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Wtf?


 
Denying things won't get you anywhere.


----------



## Owen (Sep 8, 2011)

I'll be there. Last year was amazing, and I have high expectations for this year.


----------



## macky (Sep 9, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Yay, booked the hotel yesterday. Should be a very interesting experience. By the way, Macky, would I be able to come early and give you a hand setting up? I feel like I need to help out somehow.


 
Yeah, I'd appreciate that. We start setting up at 8am; shoot me a blank email at gmail account smakisumi, and I'll send my contact info.


----------



## JyH (Sep 9, 2011)

So if we come early and set up, we get a private show of your juggling, right?


----------



## macky (Sep 9, 2011)

JyH said:


> So if we come early and set up, we get a private show of your juggling, right?


lol how about if you help judge or run


----------



## JyH (Sep 9, 2011)

macky said:


> lol how about if you help judge or run


 
I can judge.
I can scramble 2x2 and 3x3 if you need it too.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 9, 2011)

I plan on getting there at 8 A.M.

I'll go ahead and email. Also, could there be more precise driving directions this year? As in, a more specific address? I wasn't paying attention to where we were going as we got to the venue last year (Eric driving) but we got lost and I don't know if that was due to his fail or what.

I had to call people to even get there and it was just stressful


----------



## Kian (Sep 9, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I plan on getting there at 8 A.M.
> 
> I'll go ahead and email. Also, could there be more precise driving directions this year? As in, a more specific address? I wasn't paying attention to where we were going as we got to the venue last year (Eric driving) but we got lost and I don't know if that was due to his fail or what.
> 
> I had to call people to even get there and it was just stressful



Look on the Princeton University campus map and cross reference that with a street map if you can't find it in google maps.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Sep 9, 2011)

Whoa, I'm going to a competition?

I expect an even more extravagant juggling demo this year.


----------



## Bob (Sep 9, 2011)

PatrickJameson said:


> Whoa, I'm going to a competition?
> 
> I expect an even more extravagant juggling demo this year.



I think Hell has officially frozen over!


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 9, 2011)

macky said:


> Yeah, I'd appreciate that. We start setting up at 8am; shoot me a blank email at gmail account smakisumi, and I'll send my contact info.


 
Sent you it, I hope I did it right. xD


----------



## PatrickJameson (Sep 9, 2011)

Bob said:


> I think Hell has officially frozen over!


 
This is going to make my commute quite the hassle.


----------



## macky (Sep 17, 2011)

Pre-registration closes tonight.

Registration opens at 8:30am; first round is at 9am. There will be a second round of 2x2. Schedule will be finalized tonight.


----------



## danthecuber (Sep 17, 2011)

macky said:


> Pre-registration closes tonight.
> 
> Registration opens at 8:30am; first round is at 9am. Schedule will be finalized tonight.


 
Can you still add/subtract events if you've already registered?
If so, then how?


----------



## macky (Sep 17, 2011)

If you have changes to make now, [edit] you do it through your cubingusa account (thanks, Dan).

If you decide to change on the morning of the competition, you say so at registration.


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 17, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Can you still add/subtract events if you've already registered?
> If so, then how?


 
Use your cubingusa account to edit the registration. It should be straightforward.


----------



## yockee (Sep 17, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Yay, booked the hotel yesterday. Should be a very interesting experience. By the way, Macky, would I be able to come early and give you a hand setting up? I feel like I need to help out somehow.


 
Yeah Jersey. You're going to my turf now. Actually, I wasn't from the Princeton area. I was the Philly area, but still.


----------



## JyH (Sep 17, 2011)

yockee said:


> Yeah Jersey. You're going to my turf now. Actually, I wasn't from the Princeton area. I was the Philly area, but still.


 
xxoxia should come. 
Still not sure if I can come 100%. We'll see.


----------



## danthecuber (Sep 17, 2011)

JyH said:


> xxoxia should come.


 
No, he shouldn't.


----------



## JyH (Sep 17, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> No, he shouldn't.


 
You shouldn't exclude people.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 18, 2011)

JyH said:


> xxoxia should come.
> Still not sure if I can come 100%. We'll see.


 
Come 4 srs. Although it is a really long drive.


----------



## cityzach (Sep 18, 2011)

i think the schedule is kinda bad. like, while im doing 3x3 upstairs, i need to be downstairs doing square 1. how is that gonna work?


----------



## macky (Sep 18, 2011)

cityzach said:


> i think the schedule is kinda bad. like, while im doing 3x3 upstairs, i need to be downstairs doing square 1. how is that gonna work?


There are only 18 competitors competing in either Square-1 or Clock. We'll call up these competitors first for 3x3 First Round so that they finish before 9:30. Similarly, the next competitors to be called are those competitors in Magic or Master Magic that are in neither Square-1 not Clock (currently only 16); they'll easily finish First Round before 10:00.

[edit] And we'll certainly do better than last year.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 18, 2011)

cityzach said:


> i think the schedule is kinda bad. like, while im doing 3x3 upstairs, i need to be downstairs doing square 1. how is that gonna work?



It was handled like this last year and ran very well.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 18, 2011)

macky said:


> There are only 18 competitors competing in either Square-1 or Clock. We'll call up these competitors first for 3x3 First Round so that they finish before 9:30. Similarly, the next competitors to be called are those competitors in Magic or Master Magic that are in neither Square-1 not Clock (currently only 16); they'll easily finish First Round before 10:00.


 
Clever...


----------



## ianography (Sep 18, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> No, he shouldn't.


 
Don't be a meanie pants  It no nice.


----------



## macky (Sep 22, 2011)

Live Results


----------



## Hershey (Sep 23, 2011)

Competition is tomorrow! I have a feeling it is going to be funfunfunfun!


----------



## cityzach (Sep 23, 2011)

im super excited!!! and yea, i understand the schedule now macky, thanks!


----------



## collinbxyz (Sep 23, 2011)

I REALLY just need my baseball tournament to be canceled! Or my mom won't let me go! Although it is supposed to rain a lot today and tomorrow, so I really hope so!!!


----------



## Vinny (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm so excited! And I'm also bringing my friend to compete, too.


----------



## Owen (Sep 23, 2011)

I'll be there. Be sure to say hi!


----------



## JyH (Sep 23, 2011)

Owen said:


> I'll be there. Be sure to say hi!


 
wow leik can i truy ur lubix jwdr0p plz


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 23, 2011)

Goals-Sub1:15 BLD (preferably sub1:10), also with that, to podium in BLD.
Not fail 3x3
Not fail 4x4 (no practice seems to get me to break my crappy average in comp, so I'm seeing if that still will hold true)
Sub 2:30 5x5
Sub30 OH average (0 OH practice, but still doable if I can actually turn for once)


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 23, 2011)

Goals: Meet Ryan Reese
Meet Macky
Meet Stachu
Help scramble/judge 
Sub 4 2x2
Sub 10.5 3x3


----------



## JyH (Sep 23, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Goals: Meet Ryan Reese
> Meet Macky
> Meet Stachu
> Help scramble/judge
> ...


 
Sub 9 single for 3x3?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 23, 2011)

JyH said:


> Sub 9 single for 3x3?


 
Sub 9.02. xD


----------



## cityzach (Sep 23, 2011)

goals:

2x2: sub 5 average
3x3: sub 16 average, sub 14 single
4x4: sub 1:15 average, sub 1:09 single
master magic: sub 2.80 average

idc about everything else lol


----------



## JyH (Sep 23, 2011)

I just found out I can't go. Sorry if you already printed out the timecards.


----------



## Kian (Sep 23, 2011)

At this point my goal is to break a single PB. It doesn't happen that often anymore.


----------



## collinbxyz (Sep 23, 2011)

I just found out that i _could_ go!!! Yaaay!! I will ty to hang out with Hersh or Eric (or both). I really wanna ty team bld but have had no one to try it wit, so i someone wouldnt mind doing it with me (12 year old cuber, but avg 15 seconds 3x3), then plz tell me!


----------



## Bob (Sep 24, 2011)

Kian said:


> At this point my goal is to break a single PB. It doesn't happen that often anymore.


 
It happens more often to you than it does to me, though.


----------



## bigbee99 (Sep 24, 2011)

Actually looks like I won't be able to make this one


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 24, 2011)

Just got to my hotel. I'll see you all tomorrow!


----------



## JyH (Sep 24, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Just got to my hotel. I'll see you all tomorrow!


 
Good luck, man! If you get a sub-10 average, I will buy you this.


----------



## Kian (Sep 24, 2011)

Bob said:


> It happens more often to you than it does to me, though.


 
Not anymore. I expect you to tear up Pyraminx now that I've killed the Bob Burton method.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Sep 24, 2011)

Kian said:


> Not anymore. I expect you to tear up Pyraminx now that I've killed the Bob Burton method.


 
Dear god. You've unleashed a monster.


----------



## Owen (Sep 24, 2011)

Dan Cohen just broke the 4x4 average WR. 35.54 if I remeber correctly.


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 24, 2011)

I see that that practise paid off


----------



## izovire (Sep 24, 2011)

Owen said:


> Dan Cohen just broke the 4x4 average WR. 35.54 if I remeber correctly.


 
onice... too bad I couldn't come


----------



## chicken9290 (Sep 24, 2011)

izovire said:


> onice... too bad I couldn't come


 
wow wtf


----------



## JyH (Sep 24, 2011)

Alex Yu 44.88 BLD


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 24, 2011)

Owen said:


> Dan Cohen just broke the 4x4 average WR. 35.54 if I remeber correctly.


WOW, congrats!  
You totally deserve it!



JyH said:


> Alex Yu 44.88 BLD


That's not even his official PB... still fast though.


----------



## collinbxyz (Sep 24, 2011)

I did well for me, but failed in the second rounds. 15.xx avg for 3x3 round 1, 2x2 avg 4.xx, 4x4 avg sub-1:20, oh avg DNF, but would have been sub-35

Pb single OH 24.xx
Sub-12 3x3 single

For second round 3x3 17.xx avg :fp
2x2 final round 7.xx :fp


The competiton's over, now it's time ro eat!
(Can u figure out what thats from)


----------



## Hershey (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow. I podiumed in OH! I am happy.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 25, 2011)

How'd Andy and Andrew do?


----------



## JyH (Sep 25, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> How'd Andy and Andrew do?


 
Looks like Andy did okay, he had a sub 11 average. Andrew didn't do that great.  We're still awaiting the final round results, so maybe they did good.

http://live.cubing.net/PrincetonFall2011/#0


----------



## danthecuber (Sep 25, 2011)

izovire said:


> onice... too bad I couldn't come


 
You apparently made the final round of 3x3x3.  (You were announced as being in the finals)


JyH said:


> Looks like Andy did okay, he had a sub 11 average. Andrew didn't do that great.  We're still awaiting the final round results, so maybe they did good.
> 
> http://live.cubing.net/PrincetonFall2011/#0


 
Andy left before the final round of 3x3x3.


----------



## macky (Sep 25, 2011)

All results should now be on http://live.cubing.net/PrincetonFall2011/
We'll be finalizing the results in the next few days.


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 25, 2011)

Congrats to Andrew Ricci for winning!


----------



## JyH (Sep 25, 2011)

Whoa, nice! Congrats on your first win!


----------



## collinbxyz (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks, my best competition yet! (this is my sixth). Am i aloud to upload video of you juggling, onto youtube???


----------



## cityzach (Sep 25, 2011)

yea im making a video of it too. do i have your permission to upload it macki?


----------



## macky (Sep 25, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Thanks, my best competition yet! (this is my sixth). Am i aloud to upload video of you juggling, onto youtube???


 


cityzach said:


> yea im making a video of it too. do i have your permission to upload it macki?


 
Yeah, sure. Post a link here, and I'll comment.


----------



## ianography (Sep 25, 2011)

Grrr. I could have gotten 3rd in 4x4. 

Oh, well. I guess I'll have to wait until there's a competition in Vancouver. Does anybody know any details about that? (sorry for asking this here by the way)


----------



## Alan Chang (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone for coming and making it an awesome competition!! (Also, thanks to all the people who lent me their puzzles. I thought it would be fun to do try bunch of random events that I was totally unprepared for. xD)

I tried taking a bunch of pictures today. For now, you can find them at the following location:

http://www.princeton.edu/~cubeclub/temporary_image_storage/2011_09_24_Cube_Competition.zip

They'll stay there until we figure out what exactly to do with them. Enjoy!


----------



## cityzach (Sep 25, 2011)

2nd in master magic, and 3rd in magic even tho both my averages were terrible 

52.36 square 1 average, which is great for me! failed pyraminx.

failed 3x3 both rounds, 2x2 was meh, and rocked 4x4 and 5x5!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 25, 2011)

Fun competition . I'll restart cubing again now probably (BLD was the only thing I didn't stop really).

Lol averages. My 4x4x4 average was horrible, and no practice made me break it, still a crappy 1:11 but it's getting *closer* to what I average.

OH average same thing, though horrible choke at the end. 33 27 27 39 45...
3x3 was just lol <_<.
BLD I'm sad I DNFd all 3, though I did enjoy macky hyping up me and Alexs' "BLD battle".


----------



## izovire (Sep 25, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> You apparently made the final round of 3x3x3.  (You were announced as being in the finals)


 
Lol I can imagine people looking around confused "Who's this Bradley Vrooman guy?"


----------



## Bob (Sep 25, 2011)

izovire said:


> Lol I can imagine people looking around confused "Who's this Bradley Vrooman guy?"


 
I asked that question earlier in the day when I kept calling your name off of scorecards and got no response. :'(

On another note, let the records show that I beat Kian Barry in Pyraminx...using the method he taught me.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Sep 25, 2011)

Bob said:


> I asked that question earlier in the day when I kept calling your name off of scorecards and got no response. :'(
> 
> On another note, let the records show that I beat Kian Barry in Pyraminx...using the method he taught me.


 
Btw, Justin Mallari's 4x4 times were never entered and he actually got 3rd place. Not Anthony Hsu.
Times were something like 48, 53, 58, 1:05, 1:05.


----------



## macky (Sep 25, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> Btw, Justin Mallari's 4x4 times were never entered and he actually got 3rd place. Not Anthony Hsu.
> Times were something like 48, 53, 58, 1:05, 1:05.


Yeah, we're working on that. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 25, 2011)

Did anyone take a stackmat?


----------



## EricReese (Sep 25, 2011)

I couldn't help laughing when I heard ryan couldn't find the car for the 2nd year in a row

I'll try to make the next comp guys.


----------



## Meep (Sep 25, 2011)

ianography said:


> Grrr. I could have gotten 3rd in 4x4.
> 
> Oh, well. I guess I'll have to wait until there's a competition in Vancouver. Does anybody know any details about that? (sorry for asking this here by the way)


 
Are you moving there or something? There was a competition aiming to be held in December, but just yesterday a young boy took initiative and is currently trying to get one going for November.


----------



## cityzach (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 25, 2011)

JyH said:


> Whoa, nice! Congrats on your first win!


 


Evan Liu said:


> Congrats to Andrew Ricci for winning!


 
Thanks a lot guys! Unfortunately, it ended up being more of a loss for Dan than a win for me.

edit: Almost forgot, epic congratulations to Dan Cohen for the 4x4 average WR!


----------



## macky (Sep 25, 2011)

cityzach said:


> (video)



This is after five hours of sleep and a day of running around with no food and about 5 min of warm-up.

After the chops, I do a triple but realize that I might hit something, so I move back. The trick you can't really see well has the timing of 423, but the 4 is a triple and the active 2 is through the legs (feet planted).


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 25, 2011)

macky said:


> This is after five hours of sleep and a day of running around with no food and about 5 min of warm-up.
> 
> After the chops, I do a triple but realize that I might hit something, so I move back. The trick you can't really see well has the timing of 423, but the 4 is a triple and the active 2 is through the legs (feet planted).


 
If you asked someone to get you food somewhere, I'm sure they would have done it. All day without food is .


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 25, 2011)

*scream* Macky is a legend *scream*


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 25, 2011)

Macky: That was awesome  I don't think I can be bothered to learn to juggle clubs, but I kinda want to learn to solve a cube in one hand and juggle stuff with the other hand


----------



## sam (Sep 25, 2011)

Wheres the ass catch!!?!?!


----------



## macky (Sep 25, 2011)

Please take a moment to fill out our survey.



sam said:


> Wheres the ass catch!!?!?!


lol forgot about that.


----------



## ianography (Sep 25, 2011)

Meep said:


> Are you moving there or something? There was a competition aiming to be held in December, but just yesterday a young boy took initiative and is currently trying to get one going for November.


 
No, I'm not moving (although Canada is pretty nice). My parents are just pretty cool when it comes to cubing, and since Northern Idaho (where I'm currently located) is pretty close to Vancouver, they said we could either drive or fly from Spokane to there. 

Oh yeah, Pacific Northwest is the best!


----------



## macky (Sep 27, 2011)

Updated results 

Please let me know immediately if you spot any error. We will be getting ready to submit the results to the WCA.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 27, 2011)

You guys don't happen to have the award ceremony on video do you?


----------



## macky (Sep 28, 2011)

Not us, Alan just took the certificate pictures.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 10, 2011)

Here's my winning average:


----------

